# TRAILBLAZER CLASSIC 1600



## simonize (Dec 27, 2007)

I NEED TO FIND INFO ON THIS STOVE. HEATING ENERGY SYSTEMS MANUFACTURED IT AN IS NO LONGER IN BUSINESS.CAN ANY ONE HELP???????????


----------



## webbie (Dec 27, 2007)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/11461/

Member wilbilt seems to have the same model - PM him if he does not answer this


----------



## wilbilt (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, I have this classic, needy, beast of a stove. PM sent.


----------



## farmersteve97801 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a manuel for the trailblazer 1600 if anyone needs a copy i would be happy to scan it and e-mail it to you,also if anyone has or knows or any parts for 1 of the trailblazer 1600ps stoves i really need a circuit board even a bad 1 i can copy it and make a new 1 e- mail me please stevebudiselic@yahoo.com 
put trailblazer in the subject line pls


----------



## pellet (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the hopper capacity is for a Trailblazer 1600PS?  Any experts out there care to give an opinion on this stove's quality?  I'm not too concerned about the control board but otherwise?
Thanks!


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 28, 2011)

pellet said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what the hopper capacity is for a Trailblazer 1600PS?  Any experts out there care to give an opinion on this stove's quality?  I'm not too concerned about the control board but otherwise?
> Thanks!



If the hopper is empty, I can get nearly two bags of pellets in it.

Mine is still going strong. It is a very "manual" stove and does not have many fancy features. There is also less to go wrong when compared to a more modern unit. That and the built-in battery backup make it attractive to me, but someone who prefers more automation might not feel the same.


----------



## pellet (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Wilbilt!  Mighty quick response.  Do you know if it is a bottom or top feed?  If it is top feed does it have two augers?


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 28, 2011)

pellet said:
			
		

> Thanks Wilbilt!  Mighty quick response.  Do you know if it is a bottom or top feed?  If it is top feed does it have two augers?



Single auger, feeds from the bottom of the hopper drops pellets into the burn pot from the top.

Single fan for all functions, pressurized firebox (i.,e don't open the door when it is burning).


----------



## pellet (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the response.  I guess I need to get it...which means I really need a manual for it.  Anyone out there have one they would be willing to scan?  I see several on threads related to this stove that need it.  I emailed sorbitan in post #3 above but no response.  Been a couple of years so may not be around.


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 29, 2011)

pellet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response.  I guess I need to get it...which means I really need a manual for it.  Anyone out there have one they would be willing to scan?  I see several on threads related to this stove that need it.  I emailed sorbitan in post #3 above but no response.  Been a couple of years so may not be around.



Hey, pellet...I had a manual provided by another member in .pdf format, but it was for the insert model rather than the freestanding stove. Plenty of good info nonetheless. I was going to scan it into 11x17 two-sided, but lost it due to a HD failure.

This stove is very basic in design and operation. All components (fan, auger, control board) operate on 12VDC. There is a built-in converter that supplies the 12VDC from 120VAC input. There are binding posts underneath on the left side that are for connection to a 12V battery. They will charge the battery and cut over to battery power in the event the 120VAC supply is interrupted. The specified battery is a gel cell of AH I don't recall. I ran my stove on a car battery for 4+ days with no ill effects on the battery. When running on battery, only "low speed/feed" are available.

The stove is a pressurized box, with pressure being supplied by a single fan that provides air for combustion, convection and exhaust. The intake is in the bottom of the stove with the fan mounted directly over it. The air provided by the fan supplies the burn pot from underneath, as well as passing over the heat exchanger tubes.

It is fairly susceptible to excessive ash and the associated constriction of the intake and exhaust. There is a baffle at the top of the firebox that can be shaken to dislodge accumulated ash for vacuuming. It has a "handle" made from steel tubing directly above the door in the center of the opening. Originally, the stove came with a handle that fit into the tubing to shake it out. Every cleaning session should include rattling this baffle after swabbing the exhaust flue. Vacuuming out the firebox and the area underneath the burn pot will help combustion.

The single biggest contribution to burning efficiency for me happened when I vacuumed out the intake screen from behind/underneath the stove. Mine has a screen under the fan (1/4" hardware cloth). I don't know if it is original or was added by a previous owner. I do know that after I vacuumed the dust bunnies out from under there, efficiency increased by 200%. YMMV.

Edit> here is a basic airflow diagram I did a few years ago.


----------



## pellet (Nov 29, 2011)

Duplicate info edit


----------



## pellet (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info Wilbilt, I appreciate the info. At this point anything is better than the little info I have.  I saw in a post above there are 29 pages in the manual.  It would sure be interesting to know what is on all that paper.  Maybe someone will step up with a copy for us all.  Anyone?

Edit
Wilbilt:  Great drawing!  Thanks!  A couple of questions:
-Would you explain in more detail the route/path the air takes from the fan to the Convection Air to Room.  I'd like to know exactly how it is routed.
-What is the triangle at the top of the stove?
Thanks.


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 29, 2011)

The triangle is intended to represent the profile of the pellet hopper. The shrouded exhaust passes through the center/top of the hopper on the way out the rear of the stove.

Some pics.


----------



## pellet (Nov 29, 2011)

A pic sure explains a lot, thanks for posting.  Nice looking installation! And that's a really nice looking stove!

I understand the combustion air routing.  Thanks.

Still not sure how the room air gets routed from the fan in the bottom out to the room in front.  How does it separate from the combustion air?  I see the tubes where it comes out the front.  How does it get through the inside of the stove to get there?


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 29, 2011)

pellet said:
			
		

> -Would you explain in more detail the route/path the air takes from the fan to the Convection Air to Room.  I'd like to know exactly how it is routed.



The stove is basically a box. Probably 24" high x 24" wide x 30" deep. The pellet hopper takes up most of the room on top.

The firebox is at the front, about 6" deep, with a floor about 4" from the bottom of the stove.

The fan pressurizes the "box". Some of the air enters the firebox through the bottom of the burn pot, which fits into the firebox floor in the center. Combustion fumes exit through the exhaust behind the baffle at the top of the firebox.

Some of the pressurized air passes through the heat exchanger tubes at the top of the firebox and into the room. This is not combustion air or exhaust air, but rather excess air that doesn't go through the combustion area. Easy to visualize, but hard to explain


----------



## pellet (Nov 29, 2011)

It sounds like most of the remaining depth (about 18" front to back) is taken up by the pellet hopper.  Is that correct?  How many bags does that hopper hold?
Edit: Never mind, you already answered that above.  Thanks for the info.  I know a lot more now.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 29, 2011)

pellet said:
			
		

> It sounds like most of the remaining depth (about 18" front to back) is taken up by the pellet hopper.  Is that correct?  How many bags does that hopper hold?
> Edit: Never mind, you already answered that above.  Thanks for the info.  I know a lot more now.  I appreciate the help.



I never really measured it, but the tape shows the depth. It will hold close to 80 lbs.


----------



## pellet (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you suppose you might be able to get a good high res pic of that label on the hopper door?  I bet that shows all the clearances, btu capacity, etc.  That would be worth having!


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 29, 2011)

pellet said:
			
		

> Do you suppose you might be able to get a good high res pic of that label on the hopper door?  I bet that shows all the clearances, btu capacity, etc.  That would be worth having!



I'll see if I can borrow a decent camera. For now...


----------



## pellet (Dec 5, 2011)

Hay Wilbilt,
I got the stove today so don't worry with the camera/pic.  Guess I'll have to get it apart to see how it's built!  Thanks for the help evaluating it ahead of time!


----------



## pellet (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a little info:  The 1/4 inch screen over the bottom opening of the fan intake under the stove pedestal is apparently factory installed.  Mine has the same thing as in Wilbilt's pic. above.


----------

